

What language Y is to Lisp as Mac OS X is to raw Unix? - mpweiher
http://blog.metaobject.com/2013/07/what-language-y-is-to-lisp-as-mac-os-x.html

======
Adrock
[http://clojure.org/](http://clojure.org/)

------
quchen
(This is like a written invitation to a language war.)

~~~
mpweiher
Hmm...that wasn't the intention. I actually would like to have such a
language...

